# Macy's -  ex-soldier's 'mindset' wasn't right for sales floor because she'd been to war



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2014)

*Unemployed female veteran hits out at Macy's after being interviewed by sales boss who said ex-soldier's 'mindset' wasn't right for sales floor because she'd been to war*

Kayla Reyes, a 21-year-old Afghanistan veteran claims she was denied a job in a California Macy's specifically because of her service in the war-torn nation.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nied-job-mindset-wasnt-right-sales-floor.html


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Bunch of bullshit.


----------



## pardus (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope she gets a lawyer and sues Macy's.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> I hope she gets a lawyer and sues Macy's.


She got a better offer (maybe).

Macy's will face a backlash and some (not a lot) lost sales.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> ... Macy's will face a backlash and some (not a lot) lost sales.



Doubt it.  Most folk who shop there will say "what a shame, I'm going to boycott Macy's" and then when the next sale flyer comes out they will forget and shop.

Just glad she got a job.  Veterans have a tough time getting jobs and women veterans have an even tougher time.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 30, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Doubt it.  Most folk who shop there will say "what a shame, I'm going to boycott Macy's" and then when the next sale flyer comes out they will forget and shop.
> 
> Just glad she got a job.  Veterans have a tough time getting jobs and women veterans have an even tougher time.
> 
> LL


I was thinking most folks claiming they will boycott macy's never shop there anyway.

I don't go there, and don't plan on starting.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 30, 2014)

I walk thru Macy's because they have the most retarded stuff, and least amount of shoppers.....

So a close parking spot is guarantee'd.....


----------



## Muppet (Mar 30, 2014)

Macy's is gay and is kinda like K-Mart. Nobody goes there. Fuck them cunts.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybe this girl was just a bitch.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 31, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I was thinking most folks claiming they will boycott macy's *never shop there anyway*.
> 
> I don't go there, and don't plan on starting.


 
I've been boycotting Macy's my entire life...


----------



## CQB (Mar 31, 2014)

Mindset, is this the new "not a team player?"


----------



## Scotth (Mar 31, 2014)

A hiring manager said, " Being that you've been over there, you wouldn't really know how to approach people."

 I find that hard to believe.  Maybe believing that sure.  A hiring manager is generally a pretty well educated person and know what they can say and not say legally.

If they actually said that she would have a great legal claim for discrimination.  I suspect an article in the Mail is all the farther this will go.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 1, 2014)

Hiring managers are pretty much the stupidest people that I have personally interacted with at any job location I've been at.  HR is not where the mental diamonds go to sparkle.


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2014)

Scotth said:


> If they actually said that she would have a great legal claim for discrimination.  I suspect an article in the Mail is all the farther this will go.


 

What you're told and what you can prove are two different things. Besides, we only have the word of the service member.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Besides, we only have the word of the service member.



What you have is a bunch of unproven accusations.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 2, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Hiring managers are pretty much the stupidest people that I have personally interacted with at any job location I've been at.  HR is not where the mental diamonds go to sparkle.


 Well... it sure beats the shit out of working...  Pardon me it's time for my late morning nap................


----------



## Dame (Apr 3, 2014)

Well they did lose a sale today. I went looking for a certain brand that I've only seen on eBay. I wanted to find a local source and it turns out it's sold at Macy's. 

So, back to ebay.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 5, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Hiring managers are pretty much the stupidest people that I have personally interacted with at any job location I've been at.  HR is not where the mental diamonds go to sparkle.


I keep catching State HR making ADA and USERRA mistakes. I trust HR as far as I can punt them. That said, I hope this is not a case like the lesbian "Marine" waitress.
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have heard horror story after horror story of what HR folks have told veterans. Everything from "We need someone that can multi-task and work with little supervision, and with your military background we know you are used to a more regimented system that doesn't require independent thought" to telling a retiring CSM "We are looking for someone with leadership experience"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I have heard horror story after horror story of what HR folks have told veterans. Everything from "We need someone that can multi-task and work with little supervision, and with your military background we know you are used to a more regimented system that doesn't require independent thought" to telling a retiring CSM "We are looking for someone with leadership experience"



On the flip side, I am about to begin a new job with a company that is owned/operated by one man.  He told me after nearly 6 months of interviews that even though I did not have the exact experience and background the position asked for, the fact that I was a Marine swayed him to convince HR to choose me because he has worked with military in the past and they "have never let him down".  

I start April 29th and will be reporting directly to the company CEO.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

